# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Все о шоколаде.

## Irina

Мнения о влиянии шоколада на здоровье расходятся от категорического "вреден" едва ли не до объявления его панацеей. Где же истина? Попробуем разобраться.

* «Химия» вместо какао-масла*

Большинство шоколадок в наших магазинах не имеет главного ингредиента – какао-масла. Вместо него кладут два типа дешевых заменителей. Первый эквивалент какао-масла делается из ядер пальмового плода и считается не самым плохим, поскольку является натурпродуктом и соединяется с довольно жирным тертым какао – в результате получается шоколад с температурой плавления +32º С (у натурального она +31º С). Значительно хуже – синтетический заменитель на основе лауриновой кислоты. Дело в том, что она может контактировать только со жмыхом – какао-порошком, поэтому такие шоколадки получаются неароматными и вязнущими на зубах (таять начинают лишь при +35º С). Чтобы найти действительно натуральный продукт, внимательно читай этикетку: если увидишь слова «эквивалент» или «заменитель», значит, перед тобой кондитерская плитка – именно так правильнее называть некачественный шоколад. А вот на ингредиент  «лецитин» внимания не обращай – этот эмульгатор кладется во все сладости еще с 50-х годов прошлого века, чтобы снизить вязкость шоколадной массы.

*Блестящий и тает во рту*

К сожалению, не всегда производители честно указывают состав ингредиентов – иногда пишут на этикетке «какао-масло», а в шоколад его не кладут. В этих случаях ориентируйся на цену и внешний вид сладости. Сделанная по всем правилам плиточка должна быть ровненькой, без пузырьков, и глянцевой – матовая поверхность говорит о том, что в угощение положили дешевый аналог какао-масла. Некачественный шоколад крошится на изломе и плохо тает. И учти, что чаще всего продукт с заменителями идет на плитки с начинками или в шоколадные конфеты – там его легче «спрятать» за орешками, алкоголем, нугой или изюмом. Кстати, в Европе разрешено заменять полезное какао-масло лишь на 5%, а у нас нет таких ограничений, поэтому большинство отечественных шоколадок, некогда славившихся качеством, сегодня делаются второсортными.

*Темный, молочный, белый
*
Какого только шоколада сегодня не делают – со вкусом перца, воздушный, с алкоголем и даже золотой: в английских супермаркетах появился батончик, покрытый тонким слоем пищевого золота. Впрочем, в основе всех разновидностей плиток лежит темный, молочный и белый шоколад.

Темный. Этот шоколад ты узнаешь по цифрам на этикетке (99, 80, 74, которые расскажут о количестве какао-продуктов. Естественно, чем больше процент, тем плитка полезнее и диетичнее. Если же на упаковке написано 47 или 50%, значит, в сладость положили больше сахарной пудры, и она будет калорийнее. В среднем энергоемкость темного шоколада – 400-550 ккал.

Молочный. На молочном шоколаде никаких цифр не пишут – количество какао-продуктов и сухого молока в такой плитке может варьироваться. И помни: калорийность за счет большого количества сахара у молочной сладости выше, чем у темной, – почти 680 ккал.

Белый. Это самый калорийный шоколад, ведь в нем нет какао тертого или порошка, а есть только масло, сухое молоко и большое количество сахарной пудры. Калорийность белого может достигать 700 ккал.

*«Поседевшая» сладость*

В шоколаде нет благоприятной среды для развития микроорганизмов, поэтому он почти не портится. Чаще на нем появляется белый сахарный налет или жировое «поседение». Последнее может произойти из-за нарушения темперирования – образуется неустойчивая форма какао-масла, и капельки жира выходят на поверхность. Сахарный налет возникает по другой причине. Если шоколад хранить то в холоде, то в тепле, на нем появятся капельки влаги, и они растворят содержащуюся в нем пудру. Потом она подсохнет и оставит белесые следы. Главное, что ничего опасного для здоровья подобные дефекты не несут.

*Вот каково научное мнение по самым частым "шоколадным" вопросам:*

*Шоколад - виновник лишнего веса*

Верно лишь отчасти. Шоколад - действительно высококалорийный продукт, но основные источники калорий - молоко и глюкоза. "Шоколадные" углеводы относятся к категории "легкодоступных", быстро расщепляются и столь же быстро расходуются. Действительно, при избыточном поступлении в организм углеводы могут "откладываться" в виде жира, но при употреблении в разумных количествах могут быть частью здоровой сбалансированной диеты.

*Шоколад - источник энергии*

Правда. Жиры и сахар, которых много в шоколаде - основные поставщики энергии для организма. Магний и калий, содержащиеся в нем, необходимы для нормальной работы мышц и нервной системы. Поэтому шоколад полезен детям, а также тем, кто занимается спортом.

*Шоколад обладает стимулирующим эффектом*

Правда. Теобромин и кофеин, содержащиеся в этом продукте, обладают легким стимулирующим воздействием на сердечно-сосудистую и нервную системы. Углеводы дают легкодоступную и быстро сжигаемую энергию, а жиры, содержащиеся в масле какао, усваиваются медленнее и обеспечивают организм энергией в течение более продолжительного времени.

*В шоколаде много кофеина*

Неверно. На самом же деле, в одной плитке шоколада кофеина содержится всего каких-то 30 мг. А вот в чашке кофе – целых 180 мг.

*Шоколад полезен для сердца и сосудов*

Верно. Кардиологами установлено, что содержащиеся в какао-бобах полифенолы благоприятно воздействуют на сердечно-сосудистую систему. Они способствуют более эффективному кровотоку, уменьшая тем самым нагрузку на сердце. Существует также мнение, что какао улучшает работу иммунной системы. В лечебных целях лучше использовать лишь высококачественные сорта горького шоколада.

*Шоколад вреден для зубов, способствует заболеванию кариесом*

Это не так. В отличие от других сладких лакомств, именно шоколад наименее опасен: какао препятствует разрушению зубной эмали. Особенно сильны антибактериальные свойства оболочки какао-бобов, которую в процессе приготовления шоколада удаляют. Японские исследователи полагают, что экстракт, приготовленный из оболочек какао-бобов, следует добавлять в зубную пасту и в средства для полоскания рта. Конечно, шоколад не заменит чистку зубов, но, стоматологи считают, что шоколадные конфеты менее вредны, чем, скажем, карамель.

*Шоколад возбуждает*

Верно. Возбуждающий эффект этого лакомства обнаружили еще его первооткрыватели - древние ацтеки. Они использовали его для поддержания сил. Уже упомянутые кофеин и теобромин могут не лучшим образом повлиять на вас, если съесть много шоколада - особенно на ночь.

Шоколад - это наркотик

Не доказано. Кофеина в шоколаде, как уже было сказано выше, находится достаточно мало. Теобромина, который в принципе может вызвать зависимость, напоминающую наркотическую, также содержится настолько мало, что реальная зависимость может возникнуть лишь у того, кто в течение некоторого времени съедает в день не менее 400-500 граммов шоколада. Что касается обнаруженных в шоколаде каннабиноидов - веществ, напоминающих по действию марихуану, то для достижения сколько-нибудь заметного эффекта необходимо съесть не менее 55 плиток. Поэтому о физической зависимости говорить не приходится. Вопрос о психологических аспектах привязанности к этому лакомству и преодолении "шоколадных запретов" еще ждет своих психологов и психоаналитиков.

В заключение скажем: шоколад не только вкусен, но и полезен, если относиться к его поеданию без фанатизма. Пока точные рекомендуемые дозы не установлены - полакомьтесь сами, угостите друзей. Крепкого вам здоровья!
16-02-2010
Men's Life

----------

